# Galveston Snapper Trip 6-6-12



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

Have room for 1 person tomorrow out of Galveston. Just need to bring a rod for catching mahi at the weedmats and one for dropping for snapper, and whatever you want to eat/drink. Split all expenses. Launching from Tx City Dike. Can meet at Boyds at the Dike ~5:30-5:45am. Fishing for snapper, ling, kings, mahi etc. Boat is a 36' Dakota w/twin 225 mercs. FYI, Have 3 adults committed along with my 11yr old son and his friend. Either post up here or give me a call 281-573-4373 at home. Thanks, Randy


----------

